# My beautiful Girl,Razz.



## Frin13 (Aug 17, 2009)

I miss you so much already and it hasn't even been 24 hours, I know you love me and I know you know how much I love you. 

I couldn't even face having marmite on toast as I had no-one to share it with.

You are the most amazing Cat I have ever known, and my heart hurts for you, thank you for coming into my life my little soulcat.

I will love you day in and day out for the rest of my life sweetheart.
Miss you
Love you always
Mummy 
xxxxx


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

aw I am so sorry  she was a darling girl now she's at peace


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

R.I.P little one xx enjoy Rainbow bridge..........


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

Run fast at the Rainbow Bridge cat. run fast! :crying:


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.
Razz was your baby and when we loose them it is so painful. I hope your pain will ease soon and that happy memories of her will replace those tears.
R.I.P Razz and run free at Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Frin13 (Aug 17, 2009)

Thank you everyone, I still can't believe shes gone I miss her so much xx


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

im so sorry to hear of your loss. thinking of you xxx


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Sweet dream's little one X


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

So sorry for your loss.
RIP Little One x


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. If you want a chat pm me anytime.


----------



## ziggyjrt (Sep 8, 2009)

ah she was beautiful so sorry for your loss xx


----------



## jackle (Oct 8, 2009)

aww, i'm so sorry for your loss, you say she was 14 years old? that's a good age for a cat. If Raz is looking down on you now, she would not want you to be sad. think about the good times you had with her and hold on to them tight


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 
RIP Razz xxxxxx


----------

